# Îmi suflă în ceafă?



## Bântuit

Bună,

"Se spune că trebuie să ne trăim zilele una câte una.Dar cum să mai fac asta dacă viitorul *îmi suflă în ceafă*?"

Iată încercarea mea:

But how can I do this with the future bretahting down my neck?

Am dreptate?


----------



## eddu2010

Salut ! nu cred că "breathing down my neck" sună prea bine. "Neck" se traduce de prin "gât" şi nu ceafă. După părerea mea sună mai bine "the future is right behind me". S-ar putea să existe totuşi o expresie mai potrivită, dar asta imi vine acum în minte. Sper că am fost de ajutor.


----------



## hersko1

Imi place mult propunerea lui eddu "...right behind me".
Aş propune pentru a păstra o metaforă apropiată : "...is on my tail"


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Bântuit are dreptate, cele două expresi idiomatice sunt echivalente  numai că în textul românesc, expresia "a sufla cuiva în ceafă" este  tălmăcită într-o metaforă: viitorul mă împinge de la spate, nu-mi dă  răgaz să-mi trăiesc clipele pe-ndelete."

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc din nou pentru ajutor.


----------

